# الشروخ الشائعة في المباني الخرسانية



## حسن ابوفريوة (9 مايو 2010)

الشروخ الشائعة في المباني الخرسانية 
ملخص البحث. تعرض هذه الورقة البحثية نتائج دراسة تمت لتطوير نظام خبرة باللغة العربية لتشخيص الشروخ الشائعة في المباني الخرسانية. يقوم النظام بتشخيص الشروخ التي تظهر علي الأعضاء الخرسانية في المباني و التي تشمل الأساسات و الأعمدة و الكمرات و بلاطات الأسقف. وقد تم استخلاص خبرة هذا النظام من الكتب المتخصصة و الدوريات و الحالات الفعلية الموجودة لدي وزارة الأشغال العامة و الإسكان و من خلال مقابلة الخبراء في هذا المجال. لقد طور البرنامج باستخدام بيئة تطوير أنظمة الخبرة Level 5 Object والذي يدعم اللغة العربية بشكل كامل وهو ما قد يمثل سابقة في هذا المجال حيث أن اغلب الأنظمة الحالية لا تتوفر بها هذه الميزة. لقد صمم نظام الخبرة علي أن يكون سهل الاستخدام و تفاعلي مع المستخدم و بنفس الوقت باللغة العربية حتى يمكن الاستفادة منه من قبل شريحة كبيرة من المهندسين. إن طريقة عمل النظام تقوم على أساس إتباع نفس النهج الذي يتبعه الخبير لتحديد أسباب الشروخ في المباني الخرسانية. تشمل خطوات الاستشارة الهندسية من البرنامج أن يطلب البرنامج من المستخدم أن يحدد العضو الخرساني الذي فيه الشرخ. ثم يعرض البرنامج عددا من الصور للشروخ الخرسانية و يطلب من المستخدم اختيار الصورة التي تماثل الشرخ المراد تشخيصه. وبعد ذلك يقوم البرنامج بطلب معلومات تفصيلية عن الشرخ والتي قد تتضمن إجراء اختبارات للخرسانة و إدخال نتائجها للبرنامج. وبعد أن يحصل البرنامج علي المعلومات الكافية يقوم بتشخيص الشرخ

تعتبر الشروخ من أبرز أنواع العيوب التي تعاني منها المباني الخرسانية وأكثرها انتشاراً وذلك على الرغم من التطور الحاصل في مجال البناء والاهتمام بجودة التصميم وحسن التنفيذ. تتعرض هذه المباني مع مرور الوقت لعدد من العوامل سواء كانت طبيعية (كالتقادم الزمني) أو ذاتية كالتقلص والزحف أو الأخطاء الإنشائية تجعلها عرضة لهذه الشروخ والتصدعات المصاحبة لها مما يترتب عليه إهدار للأموال وقد يكون للأرواح ايضا في حالة انهيارها نتيجة لهذه الشروخ. لذا فانه يكون من الضروري اتخاذ كافة السبل لمعالجة الشروخ والذي يعتمد بصورة أساسية على تشخيص الأسباب المؤدية لها مما يؤدي بدوره إلى المحافظة على المنشآت وسلامتها من مخاطر هذه الشروخ خلال فترة استخدامها حفاظا على تلك الأموال التي أنفقت في تشييدها وعلي سلامة مستخدميها. إن التشخيص السليم لأسباب الشروخ في المباني الخرسانية يعتبر من المهام الشاقة ويجب أن يخضع لأسلوب منهجي يأخذ في الحسبان كافة الأسباب والعوامل الممكنة لحدوث الشروخ حتى يتم القيام به على الوجه الصحيح وذلك نظرا لتنوع هذه الشروخ وتشابه صورها وأشكالها. هذه المهمة يجب أن يقوم بها أشخاص ذوو خبرة ودراية واسعة في ترميم وإعادة تأهيل المنشآت حتى لا يكون التشخيص خاطئاً. ولدعم الخبرات المحلية في مجال ترميم وإعادة تأهيل المنشآت الخرسانية، تعرض هذه الورقة نتائج دراسة تمت لتطوير نظام خبرة لتشخيص الشروخ الشائعة في المباني الخرسانية باللغة العربية ليسهل استخدامه من قبل اكبر شريحة ممكنة من المختصين.
إن عملية تشخيص أسباب الشروخ في المباني الخرسانية تأتي غالباً في أسلوب منهجي يشمل تقييم المنشأة الجاري ترميمها بهدف الوقوف على حالتها والتعرف على الشروخ الموجودة بها وبالتالي محاولة تشخيص أسبابها [1، 2]. وذلك نظراً لأن شروخ الخرسانة المسلحة لها العديد من الأنواع 
وتأخذ هذه الأنواع العديد من الأشكال المختلفة، حيث يتراوح تأثيرها بين التأثير على المظهر فقط وبين التأثير على تحمل الخرسانة مع الزمن، كما تختلف دلالتها ما بين أنها تدل على حدوث أخطاء بسيطة في التنفيذ إلى الدلالة على حدوث تدهور إنشائي خطير [3]. وقد تمثل الشروخ التلف الحادث كله بحيث تنتهي المشكلة بملئها كما قد تمثل مشاكل أعمق وأخطر وتكون كقمة جبل الجليد الذي يظهر منه الجزء الأصغر [1]. ونظراً لأن عملية التشخيص تعتبر مسألة دقيقة تتطلب معرفة شاملة بجميع أنواع الشروخ الموجودة بالمبنى وصورها المختلفة، فإنه لا يمكن الحكم عليها إلا بعد تطبيق أسلوب منهجي يتضمن الكشف على المبنى وشروخه بشكل دقيق [4]. ولذلك فأن عملية التشخيص تعتبر مناسبة لأنظمة الخبرة و التي تقوم بمحاكاة الخبير من خلال امكانياتها التي تتميز بها في حل المشكلات المعقدة. لقد حظيت تطبيقات الذكاء الاصطناعي (ومنها أنظمة الخبرة) في مجالات التشخيص باهتمام الباحثين وذلك لمقدرتها على حل كثير من المشكلات لاسيما ذات الطابع المعقد والتي تعتمد على الخبرة البشرية التي قد تكون نادرة في كثير من الأحيان وتعتبر الأساس في حل هذه المشكلات [5].
لقد تم تطوير عدد من أنظمة الخبرة لتشخيص الشروخ الخرسانية و منها نظام خبره لتشخيص عيوب الخرسانة سمي CONCEX [6]. تم تطوير هذا النظام لتشخيص عدد محدود من عيوب الخرسانة المتكررة الحدوث (6 عيوب فقط) في الأسقف والكمرات والأعمدة ولم يتضمن منهجية محددة لتصنيف الشروخ. و تم تطوير نظام خبره يسمى (EXOBDR) (An Expert System On Building Diagnosis and Repair) لتشخيص  وإصلاح عيوب الأسقف والكمرات بالمباني الخرسانية في سنغافورة [7]. وكذلك تم تطوير نظام أطلق عليه (REPCON) (An Expert System For Building Repair ) [8] يقوم بتشخيص عيوب المباني وطرق إصلاحها. وتنحصر تطبيقات هذا النظام على الأنواع التالية من العيوب: التشققات الخرسانية، تفكك أجزاء الخرسانة وسقوطها، تشققات أعمال البلوك، الرطوبة و تسربات الماء ولم يتطرق 
النظام إلى الأعضاء الخرسانية التي تظهر عليها هذه العيوب. وفي نفس الإطار تم تطوير نظام WADI وهو نظام خبره تم تطويره للتشخيص المبدئي لتدهور الحوائط الساندة [9].  وفي مشروع بحثي لزين العابدين وشرف الدين [5] تم تطوير أسس نظام المعرفة لتقويم تشققات الخرسانة والأضرار بالمباني في المملكة العربية السعودية، وذلك لإيجاد نظام يدمج تقنيتي قواعد البيانات وأنظمة الخبرة لمحاكاة دور الخبراء في تقويم تصدعات المباني والحكم عليها. 

تطوير نظام الخبرة لتشخيص شروخ المباني الخرسانية​ 
لقد مر تطوير نظام الخبرة لتشخيص الشروخ في المباني الخرسانية [10] Expert System for Diagnosing Cracks in Concrete Building (ESDCCB) بالعديد من الخطوات خلال مراحل تطويره. تتكون مراحل تطوير هذا النظام والتي يشار إليها بدورة حياة أنظمة الخبرة(Expert System Life Cycle)  [11] من تعريف المشكلة؛ والتصور و الإدراك؛ و تنظيم المعرفة؛ و صياغة البرنامج والتطبيق؛ و الاختبار كما هو موضح بالشكل (1). هذه الخطوات الخمس التي يقوم النظام بالمرور خلالها في مراحل بنائه يتم من خلالها استنباط الخبرات المطلوبة لحل المشكلات من مصادر الخبرة أو المعرفة المختلفة وصياغتها في برنامج الحاسب وتعد هذه المرحلة بمثابة عنق الزجاجة في عملية بناء نظام الخبرة.
تعريف المشكلة Identification
يتم في هذه الخطوة توضيح الأهداف والتعرف على أهم خصائص المشكلة و تحديد الموارد المطلوبة (مصادر المعرفة، إمكانيات حاسوبية، موارد مالية..الخ) والمشاركين في بناء النظام وأدوارهم (مهندس المعلومات، الخبير) وكذلك نطاق الدراسة. قاعدة المعرفة لنظام الخبرة تم اكتسابها من بعض الجهات الحكومية و الشركات المتخصصة في أعمال الترميم والإنشاءات مثل وزارة الأشغال العامة والإسكان في المملكة العربية السعودية بالإضافة إلى بعض الكتب والمراجع العلمية المتخصصة في هذا الشأن والمذكورة في مرجع [10]. يتضمن نطاق الدراسة تشخيص الأسباب لأهم أنواع شروخ المباني الخرسانية الشائعة التي تظهر على أعضاء المباني الخرسانية والتي تشمل الكمرات و الأعمدة و الأساسات و بلاطات الأسقف. تشمل أنواع الشروخ التي يشخصها نظام الخبرة ما يلي [12]:

1. شروخ الخرسانة اللدنة وتشمل شروخ انكماش الخرسانة اللدنة، وشروخ هبوط الخرسانة اللدنة، وشروخ التحرك أثناء التنفيذ.
2. شروخ الخرسانة المتصلده و تتضمن الشروخ الانشائيه وغير الإنشائية. الشروخ الإنشائية هي التي تحدث نتيجة أسباب إنشائية وتشمل شروخ قصور التصميم، وشروخ التحميل الزائد، وشروخ الزحف، وشروخ فروق الهبوط، وشروخ أخطاء التنفيذ. الشروخ غير الإنشائية هي التي تحدث لأسباب غير إنشائية وتشمل الشروخ الطبيعية والشروخ الكيميائية والشروخ الحرارية.

 وقد تم تحديد عينة الشروخ التي سيتعامل معها النظام وتتكون منها قاعدة المعرفة بسبعة وعشرين شرخاً كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (2).
وكذلك تم في هذه الخطوة اختيار بيئة التطوير المناسبة. وقد تم اختيار برنامج Level 5 Object [13] كبيئة تطوير لنظام  ESDCCBنظراً لأنه يمكن استخدامه في مجال كبير من التطبيقات سواء كانت عادية أو معقدة؛ و لا يحتاج إلى خبرة كبيرة في البرمجة؛ ويعتبر أداة تطوير ونقل في نفس الوقت حيث أنه بمجرد إنشاء تطبيق معين يمكن نقلة بسهولة إلى المستخدمين؛ ويوفر خصائص فريدة من نوعها للتعامل مع المشاكل ذات الطابع التشخيصي في العديد من المجالات من خلال أدواته ووسائله المتعددة التي توفر الدعم المطلوب لهذا النوع من المشاكل؛ بالإضافة إلي إمكانية صياغة قاعدة المعرفة و واجهة المستخدم باللغة العربية.

التصور أو الإدراك Conceptualization 
 يتم في هذه الخطوة تحديد الأفكار والعلاقات الرئيسية التي تساهم في القيام بعملية التشخيص وكذلك صياغة المعلومات عن العناصر والعلاقات المتعلقة بكل عضو إنشائي والشروخ التي تظهر عليه بعبارات تساهم في التشخيص كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (3).










العضو الإنشائي​*نوع الشرخ*

وصف الشرخ​كمرات​شرخ رأسي رقم1
شروخ رأسية عند نهايتي الكمرة تبدأ من السطح السفلي عند إحدى النهايتين ومن السطح العلوي عند النهاية الأخرى.
شرخ رأسي رقم2
شروخ رأسية عند منتصف الكمرة تبدأ من أسفل.تكون مصحوبة بترخيم زائد.
شرخ رأسي رقم3
شروخ رأسية بنهاية بحر الكمرة تبدأ من أسفل.
شرخ أفقي رقم1
شروخ أفقية بالسطح العلوي للكمرة.
شرخ أفقي رقم2
شروخ أفقية تظهر بأسفل جنب الكمرة وبطنها، غالبا ما تكون عند مستوى أسياخ التسليح مع وجود آثار للصدأ.
شرخ مائل رقم1
شروخ مائلة رأسية الميل عادة تظهر بكمرات الدور الأخير في المناطق الحارة، تظهر في الأسطح الغير معزولة حراريا، تكون شعرية الشكل
شرخ مائل رقم2
شروخ رأسية الميل تميل ميلا مختلفا على كل من وجهي الكمرة تكون عند نفس الركيزة.
شرخ مائل رقم3
شروخ رأسية الميل تميل في اتجاه واحد على الوجهين تكون قرب الركيزة.



أعمدة​شرخ رأسي رقم1
شروخ رأسية غالبا ما تكون انفصالية يصاحبها انبعاج بالعامود.
شرخ رأسي رقم2
شروخ رأسية تظهر باركان الأعمدة تكون مصحوبة بتساقط لزاوية حافة العامود مع احتمال وجود آثار للصدأ.
شرخ رأسي رقم3
شروخ رأسية في شكل سلسلة من الخطوط المتوازية عادة تظهر بالأماكن الرطبة مصاحبة بتمدد عرضي للخرسانة يكون عامودي على اتجاه منع الحركة.
شرخ أفقي رقم1
شروخ أفقية أو شرخ واحد يكون على شكل عقد يظهر عادة عند منطقة اتصال الكمرة بالعامود.
شرخ أفقي رقم2
شروخ أفقية في الغالب شرخ واحد يلاحظ هبوط بالأساسات تحت العامود.
شرخ عشوائي رقم1
شروخ عشوائية مائلة تظهر على أوجه العامود تكون مصحوبة بتفتت إذا ظهرت في أماكن رطبه وإذا ظهرت خلال أسبوع من التصلد تكون على هيئة شروخ سرطانية.



أساسات​شرخ راسي رقم1
شروخ رأسية تظهر على جانب القاعدة تصاحب بتساقط للخرسانة.
شرخ راسي رقم2
شروخ رأسية تظهر على السطح السفلي للميدة والعلوي من ناحية أخرى.
شرخ عشوائي رقم1
شروخ عشوائية تظهر على السطح العلوي للقواعد الغير سميكة تظهر بالمناطق الحارة.
شرخ عشوائي رقم2
شروخ عشوائية تظهر على السطح العلوي للقواعد تظهر بالمناطق الباردة.
شرخ عشوائي رقم3
شروخ عشوائية تظهر على أسطح القاعدة تكون مصاحبة بتفتت وتغير في لون الخرسانة.
شرخ عشوائي رقم4
شروخ عشوائية تظهر على أسطح القاعدة يصاحبها تآكل في الخرسانة السطحية



الأسقف​شرخ طولي رقم1
شروخ طولية تظهر على السطح العلوي للبلاطة تظهر هذه الشروخ في المناطق الحارة مع وجود قيد على الحركة.
شرخ طولي رقم2
شروخ تظهر على السطح العلوي للبلاطة عادة ما تكون عند التقاء البلاطة بالكمرة وتكون موازية لها.
شرخ طولي رقم3
شروخ طولية تظهر على السطح السفلي للبلاطة تكون عند الكمرات وموازية لها. 
شرخ طولي رقم4
شروخ طولية تظهر على السطح السفلي للبلاطة تظهر عادة عند منتصف البحر للبلاطة تكون مصحوبة بترخيم زائد.
شرخ طولي رقم5
شروخ تظهر بالسطح السفلي للبلاطة يلاحظ وجود بقع بنية كآثار للصدأ تكون في اتجاه واحد أو اثنين تأخذ شكل أسياخ التسليح.
شرخ عشوائي رقم1
شروخ عشوائية مائلة تظهر بالسطح العلوي للبلاطة تكون مصحوبة بتفتت سطحي غائر إذا ظهرت في أماكن رطبه خلال أسبوع من التصلد تكون على هيئة شروخ سرطانية.
شرخ عشوائي رقم2
شروخ شعرية تظهر في الأسطح الأخيرة للبلاطات غير المعزولة حراريا.​​​الشكل رقم (2) . الشروخ التي تتكون منها قاعدة المعرفة
​
*العنصر*​*الوصف*​العضو​العضو الإنشائي المتصدع.
التصنيف​تصنيف الشرخ حسب اتجاهه.
العيب(الشرخ)​نوع العيب ( الشرخ ).
الأعراض​وصف الشرخ والسمات المتعلقة به.
الأسباب​الأسباب المحتملة لحدوث الشرخ.
الفحوصات​هي الاختبارات التي يجب أجراؤها والدراسات والتحليلات التي تؤدي إلى تشخيص الأسباب بشكل قطعي.
التشخيص ​عملية اختزال لكافة الأسباب الممكنة لحدوث الشرخ من خلال الفحوصات إلى حين التوصل إلى أكثر الأسباب احتمالا. ​ 
الشكل رقم (3) . العناصر المتعلقة بالشرخ.​ 
بعد تحديد العناصر المطلوبة للشروخ يتم استنباط المعرفة لها وهو ما يشار إليه بعملية اكتساب المعرفة (Knowledge Acquisition ). وقد تمت هذه العملية من خلال مراجعة ما هو متوفر من المراجع والدوريات والكتب المتخصصة بالإضافة إلى الإطلاع على حالات موجودة بوزارة الأشغال العامة والإسكان. وكذلك مقابلة الخبراء في مجال الترميم والصيانة والتعرف على خبرتهم في المجال. بعد ذلك تم القيام بدراسة وتحليل المعرفة المكتسبة عن كل شرخ للوصول إلى الصيغة المناسبة لعرضها بالنظام ومن ثم تم توثيق هذه المعرفة في قوائم منفصلة لكل شرخ أشير إليه بحالات الشروخ وتشتمل هذه الحالات على منهجية التشخيص التي يعتمد عليها النظام. ويوضح الشكل رقم (4) حالة شرخ يظهر على الكمرات. المعلومات الموثقة بحالات الشروخ تمثل كافة المعلومات عن الشرخ والتي تم 
​


----------



## BUILDING (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ جزيلآ موضووع رائع


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (17 يوليو 2010)

اتشكرك على مجهودك يا بش مهندس لكن لو عملتها على ملف القارئ الالكتروني لكان افضل مع وجود صور ايضا


----------



## بوشناق (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ربيع الشريف (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## راسم النعيمي (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حائل نت (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع القيم لان الشروخ هي التي تظهر للعين المجردة عند كل الناس وتبين العيوب التي سببت الشرخ


----------



## shuaa said (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح جميل لكن اين الاشكال الموجوده في شرحك 
شكرا على جهودك


----------



## islam bsharat (28 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## ali elmenshawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## احمدحوراني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed.mody (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكــــــور ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## stevel-eng (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng eyad (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير

و لكن لا ادري ان كان بالامكان ان نتناول كل نوع من الشروخ و نعطي وصفا له و اسبابه و علاجه و صورا له لكي يكون الموضوع اكثر تفصيلا لان موضوع الشروخ موضوع مهم ويكسب اي مهندس خبره عاليه

م.اياد دمير/الاردن


----------



## طارق عبد الغفار (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذا التميز


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

*الله ينور عليك*​


----------



## الروحانية (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خييرا و فعلا يا ريت الصور


----------



## انس عبدالله (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكن فين الاشكال والصور


----------



## حيدر ناصر (7 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## مهندس سمير (7 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا عزيزي على هذا الجهد الطيب وان خلا من الرسومات التوضيحيه ويا حبذا تزويدنا بالبحث كاملا او بالمراجع التي تم الرجوع اليها ان أمكن ذلك .......لك كل الشكر والتحيه


----------



## alselk2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledadel (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك

وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------

